# Trying to figure out what heads to run?



## Firegoat (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys I am wondering what heads would complement the street sweeper cam I am running right now... 

236/240 .630/.615 111 LSA

Trying not to go to pricey but want a good dependable head. I daily drive the car. 


Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just my opinions but Ed Curtis who grinds the cam would be the person to ask about heads. The first thing he is going to do is ask the intended use and your budget. The 243s that's he's worked over have been nearly as good as the higher priced castings that he also sells. As with most things the bang for the buck drops very quickly once you get past "pretty good". (FYI if you post the year and mods on your car you'll maybe get better informed responses. Right now I'm just guessing that it's even a LS1 or LS2 modern GTO.)


----------



## Firegoat (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry I didn't even think to do that...


It's a 2004 gto ls1 with stock heads streetsweeper cam ls6 intake long tube headers and a tune... So far it's made 375rwhp looking to more lol heads seem to be the next best mod


----------



## darkostoj (Apr 3, 2011)

bang for the buck you cannot beat the L92 square port heads


----------



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

Unless you have a 6L the L92 heads wont fit. I had 237/241 615/615 112 with ported 243 heads on an auto C5 and I was making 415 rwhp/395 tq with an LS2 intake. If I would have had a FAST Id proba ly be around 430 rwhp.


----------

